
Are HN comments broken for everyone? - rlu
They come up as blank pages for me. I realize that if they are indeed broken for everyone that no one will be able to comment here :)
======
peter_l_downs
They just came back up for me, although they were broken for a while. My desk-
mate and I are on the same version of chrome (Version 27.0.1453.93 on OSX), on
the same IP address, and in incognito mode my comments were broken and his
were fine. No idea what might be causing this.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Sounds like an overloaded server imho.

------
kogir
There was an issue affecting some users that's now resolved.

~~~
pg
Sorry, everyone, it was a bug I introduced. I wrote some code that looked at
the ratio between two hash table entries, and I forgot to specify that I
wanted the first hash table reference to return 0 rather than nil if it was
empty.

~~~
tfb
I love that you still have such a close relationship with the code behind HN
despite probably being incredibly busy with other things. If my business ever
takes off and I happen to remain in an executive position, I hope to be able
to set aside time to do the same.

------
dghughes
I've mentioned before my comments were suddenly messed up.

I could see my comments made from my Android phone when on my phone using
Chrome (v 18.0.1025469) but I couldn't see them from home on OS X 10.7-ish and
Win 8 both using Chrome (v 27.0.1453.94 on Win 8) . It was as if I had two
separate accounts.

Recently the comments seemed to sync up but this odd comment segregation had
been going on for weeks if not months.

------
saulrh
If I use my home internet, yes. If I use my lab's internet through a tunnel,
no. I have checked that a forced-reload-all does not fix it, that switching
back to home internet breaks comments again, and that this is true across
multiple browsers. I should be able to provide network diagnostics if that
would help.

~~~
akosednar
Also same here. Work works but home doesn't. DNS returned the same ip, cleared
cache, cleared cookies (and tried incognito),..etc..

Edit: Back now

------
fallingbadgers
Yes. Oh wait, that's not what you mean

------
jammi
Yes and no. Works for me, but doesn't work for some others. Probably a network
or HN issue. For the ones it doesn't work for, it's not related to browsers
and they receive only half the response (the header).

------
RKoutnik
They work for me OSX 10.8.3 on Chrome 27.0.1453.93.

I can also access them from the HN2 app for Android on my Incredible.

(ironically though, anyone who can't use them can't comment here to inform us
of that fact)

------
sdfjkl
They were for a while, but seem fine again.

------
denzil_correa
Mac OS X 10.8.3, Safari 6.0.4

No issues here, though I did have issues yesterday with submissions on HN.

------
willlll
The real problem is that it's impossible to actually have a discussion with HN
comments, because of the up/down voting.

It's optimized to read once, and fire of some inane comment (like this one),
because by the time you come back to a topic, everything has shifted all
around so you have to re-read every comment. It's terrible.

~~~
icebraining
HNHalfLife[1] has absolutely solved that problem for me. It's a great little
script, and unlike those Chrome-only extensions, it works on everything that
supports Greasemonkey scripts. Kudos to polyfractal.

[1]: <https://github.com/polyfractal/HNHalfLife>

------
nthitz
Definitely had seen issues, but now that I'm commenting on this one, seems
fixed.

------
glasshead969
I see empty pages on my normal connection. But I can comment when I VPN.

Edit: Back to normal now

------
tshadwell
Works fine. Chromium Version 27.0.1453.93 (200836)

------
andreyf
Check without cookies (incognito mode in Chrome).

------
ams6110
I saw an nginx error page an hour or two ago.

------
arrowgunz
Fine here. Mac OS X 10.8.3 Chrome Canary 29.x

------
thesmileyone
No problem here - Firefox 14.0.1 - Ubuntu.

------
frakkingcylons
Fine with Chromium 25 on Lubuntu 12.10.

------
mcintyre1994
No issues here, Firefox 21, Ubuntu.

------
jlgreco
I cannot view comment pages.

------
steveridout
no

~~~
rlu
Hmm, weird. I can only reply to you by going to the comments section (of HN,
not this thread), clicking your name, viewing all your comments, and then
hitting reply from there. But I can't see threads.

~~~
kevingadd
Same here. Comments pages don't load for anything.

------
neoyagami
I'm fine héroe. Ipad 4

------
1337
Works for me

------
ninjakeyboard
à¤•à¤¾à¤ à¤®à¤¾à¤¡à¥Œà¤, à¥¨à¥ª à¤®à¤¾à¤˜ / à¤¸à¤‚à¤µà¤¿à¤§à¤¾à¤¨à¤¸à¤­à¤¾
à¤¸à¤¦à¤¸à¥à¤¯à¤•à¥‹ à¤°à¤¿à¤•à¥à¤¤ à¥¬ à¤¸à¤¿à¤Ÿà¤•à¤¾ à¤²à¤¾à¤—à¤¿
à¤†à¤—à¤¾à¤®à¥€ à¤šà¥ˆà¤¤ à¥¨à¥® à¤—à¤¤à¥‡ à¤¹à¥à¤¨à¥‡

~~~
ninjakeyboard
????!!!!! à¤¾ à¤¸à¤¦à¤¸à¥à¤¯à¤•à¥‹ à¤°à¤¿à¤•à¥à¤¤ à¥¬ à¤¸à¤¿à¤Ÿà¤•à¤¾
à¤¨à¥‡!!!

